# Spektrum TC Issues



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

Hi all!
I am havin trouble with my Spektrum radio and my touring car.
while the system has solved many problems, it seems to have created a new one. If my car traction rolls or is "assisted" in rolling by another car my system locks, aparently in failsafe mode and has to be power cycled to bring it back up. This can be real anoying if the marshal isnt able to handle the process (might be to buisy etc) . I have seen at least two other drivers at my local track having the same problem. Horizon said its a low voltage problem similar to what the 4 cell guys experience with the radio and to add a capacator to the rx (like a stutter stopper) so I tried one, admittedly not theirs, but it still hapened, just not every time (at least 1/2 )
Anyone else experience and solve this issue? what about offroad?(I know, wrong forum)

Ken


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

kenb said:


> Hi all!
> I am havin trouble with my Spektrum radio and my touring car.
> while the system has solved many problems, it seems to have created a new one. If my car traction rolls or is "assisted" in rolling by another car my system locks, aparently in failsafe mode and has to be power cycled to bring it back up. This can be real anoying if the marshal isnt able to handle the process (might be to buisy etc) . I have seen at least two other drivers at my local track having the same problem. Horizon said its a low voltage problem similar to what the 4 cell guys experience with the radio and to add a capacator to the rx (like a stutter stopper) so I tried one, admittedly not theirs, but it still hapened, just not every time (at least 1/2 )
> Anyone else experience and solve this issue? what about offroad?(I know, wrong forum)
> ...


What Speedo are you running? If it is an older speedo it might not be giving enough juice to the reciever. When it rolls and occurs is this only at the end of the run or the beginning of the run? The 4-cell oval guys had this problem and they throw on a reciever pack and it was fine. I haven't heard any problems like this with 6-cell. I would really make sure the plug from the speedo to the reciever is a good contact and no fraied wires.


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

spedo is a cyclone, wires good, servo analog, personel transponder (?) 
battery is my next punt when I find one small enough to fit, as chassis doesnt have much 
space left. I cant find any of my old 1/12 rx packs, just a big 270 nicad... may try that anyway. It should enhance the likelyhood of a rollover for sure!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

My guess is it is losing power somewhere... maybe a bad receiver?

We have small recevier cells/packs for sale on HobbyShopper - www.hobbyshopper.com


----------



## MikeBob (Dec 29, 2004)

I have had the same problem with my 1/12 scale. But I'm running a GM speedo right now. I also add a capacator to rec and it aslo cut down on the voltage cut off. But it did not solve the prolbem fully. Just like you. So I try adding a big cap to my speedo and so far it solve the problem. 

I willing to bet it is the speedo is the problem. When your full on the gas the speedo is not sending the right amount of voltage to the rec and the cutoff will turn on. 

Also you may need to update the frimware on the rec.

good luck


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

kenb said:


> spedo is a cyclone, wires good, servo analog, personel transponder (?)
> battery is my next punt when I find one small enough to fit, as chassis doesnt have much
> space left. I cant find any of my old 1/12 rx packs, just a big 270 nicad... may try that anyway. It should enhance the likelyhood of a rollover for sure!


Ken,

As much as I hate to say it I am going to put money on the fact it is the speedo you are using. I don't know as though the older Cyclone can support what the newer DSM needs to operate. Being the DSM was designed around current, more effeicient electronics might be the reason. I would give Horizon a call and see if it could be the older speedo you are using.


----------



## FLCL (Aug 29, 2005)

KenB

Xpressman is right. must be used with a current gen speedo. I had terrible luck with my DSM until I went to a GTX/VFS Pro. no troubles now with either.


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

Ken,
Thank you for your email. We have not heard of any issues using the cyclone 
esc's. If your problems continue you may want to send in your Spektrum system 
for a check-out by one of our technicians. I hope this helps.

One of the riders guys has a friend who is having issues with a spectrum and a cyclone

I'm going to try a rx battery this weekend


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Send back for repair*

Ken,
I have been exposed to hearing about similar problems with earlier Spektrum units. I would suggest sending it back to Horizon as they should fix/replace the unit. From what I understand, there were a few early problems and yours sounds like it fits the bill.
MR



kenb said:


> I am havin trouble with my Spektrum radio and my touring car.
> Anyone else experience and solve this issue? what about offroad?
> Ken


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

This is a recent unit, the entire radio, not just a module set and shouldn't be having earlier problems.... If I do have to send it in I will have to aquire another radio to use in the interim and so may not want to see it back, I just sold my old radio and bought this a couple of weeks ago....If I have to buy new upper end esc's (3) then this radio cost $750!!!
I'll try a rx battery tomorrow


----------



## teamductape (Nov 29, 2002)

hi guys i ran the spektrum in my 1/8 scale buggy this summer and i was very happy with it, but now running indoor electric i have had all kinds of strange problems with every car i've run it in. i would think spektrum would have a way to turn the failsafe off for use in electric cars


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

didn't get to try a rx pack today.... maybe tuesday. Teamductape, what speed control are you using? I see that some of the upper end, newer novaks have a battery eliminator circuit rated at 6 volts, 3 amps and some of the "lesser" models rated at 5 volts 1 amp and therin is likely to be the problem.(4 cell is admittedly a problem) If so, why they cant just say so??????


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

Well. The cyclone is 6 volt 3 amps, same as the new stuff, so thats not it??? maybe a bigger cap?


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

A 5 cell 160 mah rx battery worked, no lockouts, Then a 1,000 uf cap added to the small 300 uf cap on the cyclone and a 270 uf stutter stopper worked too! I tried just the 1000uf cap on the cyclone for the main but broke an arm before I could roll it again! (probably all the traction rolling, it got pretty violent!)


----------



## funai (Jul 28, 2005)

*Check Out The Spektrum Site For More Info*

Service Announcement for Spektrum Module Users
Simple fix for module “Shut down” issue

A few of our customers are experiencing a “shut down” condition with their Spektrum module systems. A “shut down” can occur in a hard crash, or while running in a specific area of the track. It is characterized by a loss of power to the servos. To reactivate the system, it is necessary to turn the receiver off, and then back on again to resume normal operation. Shut downs are most prevalent when racing on carpet due to static electricity, however they can also occur on any surface during a hard crash. 

This issue is not a related to DSM technology, but is a result of an improperly routed antenna inside the module, which causes a compromised link quality. If you’ve experienced a “shut down”, please return your module to Spektrum’s service center for quick repair, which involves installing a new, longer internal antenna wire with the correct routing. While this issue affects relatively few modules, you can easily check your module to determine if your system has the proper routing - refer to the instructions below.

We apologize for this inconvenience. We are committed to achieving perfect reliability and your total satisfaction with Spektrum products. 

HOW TO CHECK YOUR MODULE

Using a Phillips screwdriver carefully remove the case from your module and examine the antenna connection to the board: 

Correct PIC ON RIGHT

Note the antenna coax is routed under the main radio board.

Incorrect PIC ON LEFT 

The antenna coax is routed over the board in close proximity to power capacitors and IC’s compromising signal integrity. Please return to Spektrum for service. In the case of Futaba Hitec modules, a longer antenna wire will be needed.


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

Ok, but my radio is not a module system, its the spectrum radio ds3 or whatever number, do these have this issu too?


----------



## funai (Jul 28, 2005)

CUSTOMER SERVICE

1-800-338-4639
Product Support: 1-877-504-0233


MIGHT BE GOOD ? FOR HORIZON


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

Horizon says that issue was for futaba modules only. so I looked, I have a long grey antenna wire looping around inside the radio, it had a "pinch" or Iron touch on the wire. I have rerouted it and will test again maybe sunday, tuesday for sure, if I'm still having lockouts with one big cap (1000 uf) then in it goes .

All done beta testing new products


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

Well to wrap it up I seem to have no more issues after taking the dx3 apart and finding a similar antenna feed wire position to that of the "problem" modules. tucking the wire up in the top of the transmitter case seems to have cured it, 4 rollovers, no problems


----------



## funai (Jul 28, 2005)

good news


----------

